# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  شراب الشعير..هل هو مفيد؟؟ إقرأ وشوف

## العقيق الاحمر

*مشروب الشعير .. ما لهُ وما عليه ..
*


درجت في الآونة الأخيرة في الأسواق مشروبات غازية بنكهات عدة ومنها شراب الشعير الغازي ..
لكن السؤال.. *هل هو مفيد للصحة أم لا ؟*

من بعد البحث تبين انّ لـ شراب الشعير هذا فوائد للجسم وهي كالآتي :
*
1- يحتوي على قيمة منخفضة من السّكر ؛ مما يعني أنه لا يسبب إرتفاع مفاجئ في نسبة السكر في الدم بعد تناوله .
هذا لأن السكريات الرئيسية موجودة فيه المالتوز بنسبة (42%) ، والكربوهيدرات المعقدة بنسبة (40%) والتي تتم عملية الأيض لها ببطئ .
ومما يجعله أقل حلاوة من السكر المكرر الذي يجعل الجسم في حالة هياج للرغبة في تناول كمية إضافية من السكريات وبالتالي فهو يمنع تسوس الأسنان 

2- مصدر جيد للكالسيوم المفيد للعظام والمغنيسيوم المفيد للعضلات والبوتاسيوم المفيد لتعادل ضغط الدم والفسفور الذي يحافظ على سلامة الدماغ ، 
وهو أيضاً مصدر معتدل لتواجد بعض المعادن النادرة في الأغذية الأخرى والتي تساعد على المحافظة على عمل عملية الأيض (الحرق في الجسم) .

3- بعض الشركات المُصنّعة للمشروب تقوم بـ إضافة بعضاً من فيتامين " ب المركب " وهذا يجعله أكثراً فائدة .
*

أما في البحث تبين أيضاً أنه عند تناوله يجب الإنتباه لعدة أمور : 
*
إن سكر المالتوز الذي يحتويه المشروب يتحول في نهاية المطاف إلى جلوكوز في الجسم ، لذلك ينبغي أن يُستخدم هذا الشراب بـ إعتدال من
قِبَل الأشخاص الأصحاء ، وتوخي الحذر من قِبَل مرضى السكري .
*

*بالنهاية إشربوه ولكن بإعتدال .. ودمتم سالمين*

----------


## rand yanal

والله أنه منيح أنه بشربة كل فترة وفترة ,, يسلموا على المعلومة العقيق سلمت يداكِ  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> والله أنه منيح أنه بشربة كل فترة وفترة ,, يسلموا على المعلومة العقيق سلمت يداكِ



صحتين وعافية على قلبك يا رند .. نورتِ الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

*انا لسه ما جربته ...
يسلمووو عل معلومة ان شاء الله بجربه*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*ما بحبه وبابا بشربوو كتير يع
بس يسلموو*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً كتير "العقيق الأحمر" على المعلومات المفيدة الله يجزيكِ الخير ..
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أشكرك ع الموضوع يلي من خلالة عرفنا فوائد الـ باريو .. 

 :Eh S(9):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

العقيق
مشكورة على ما قدمتيه لنا من فوائد قيمة 
لشراب الشعير  مودتي وتقديري

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *انا لسه ما جربته ...
> يسلمووو عل معلومة ان شاء الله بجربه*


وانا كمان ما جربته شمس 
ما بحب اشرب هيك اشياء ..
 بس يعني هالمعلومات للناس اللي بشربوه واللي مفكرين يشربوه بالمستقبل 

أسعدني مرورك  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *ما بحبه وبابا بشربوو كتير يع
> بس يسلموو*


انا اللي بعرف كم بتكرهيه يا طوق ..
يعني طلعله فوائد  :SnipeR (45): 

يسلمو يا قلبي على مشاركتك  :SnipeR (96):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *شكراً كتير "العقيق الأحمر" على المعلومات المفيدة الله يجزيكِ الخير ..
> *



العفو " هدوء عاصف" انا اللي بشكرك على المرور والمشاركة 
نورت  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> أشكرك ع الموضوع يلي من خلالة عرفنا فوائد الـ باريو ..



العفو معاذ .. بتمنى اني اكون أفدتك بجد  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> العقيق
> مشكورة على ما قدمتيه لنا من فوائد قيمة 
> لشراب الشعير  مودتي وتقديري


العفو " أمجاد الشموخ "

سعيدة بمشاركتك  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

و الله فوائد اول مرة بسمعها بس انا بعرف انه منيح لمرضى السكري و هلأ عرفت ليش 

يسلمو كتير عقيق عالمعلومات المفيدة

----------


## بسمه

*يسلـــمو علـــى المــــوضـــوع تســــلم ايــــدك* .. :Eh S(7):

----------


## taha22

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## إن الله يراك

انا كنت ما أحبه بس طلع في منه نكهات وحبيت نكهة الاناناس والخوخ بس........تسلمي حبيبتي شكرا للفائدة القيمة :Eh S(7):

----------


## داليا

يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> و الله فوائد اول مرة بسمعها بس انا بعرف انه منيح لمرضى السكري و هلأ عرفت ليش 
> 
> يسلمو كتير عقيق عالمعلومات المفيدة


*الله يسلمك وسادتنا .. أسعدني تواجدك يا مسك 
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *يسلـــمو علـــى المــــوضـــوع تســــلم ايــــدك* ..


*الله يسلمك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


*هلا وغلا*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> انا كنت ما أحبه بس طلع في منه نكهات وحبيت نكهة الاناناس والخوخ بس........تسلمي حبيبتي شكرا للفائدة القيمة


*أسعدني تواجدك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> يسلمو على الموضوع


*نورتِ  حبيبتي*

----------

